# My one and only



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Only few will understand how odd it is for moustress to have only one mousie.

This is Bud; out of the 125 meeces I took with me on the trip to the Chicago area and Fayetteville, Ark. this is the only one I came back to Minneapolis with. I decided I couldn't stand to be completely mouseless.

It's been nice having one little love to lavish attention on. He's an old guy,having had his second birthday a couple of weeks ago. His greatgrandkids are spread around between the Winnipeg area, Chicago area, and Fayetteville, Ark. Possibly some of them went to Tulsa and from there to other places


screenshot program


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

Bet he's spoiled rotten


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I try, but, as he's been bred, he's a surly and reluctant playmate.

He doesn't like being picked up, but seems to have fun once he's scampering around on and in my shirt. What surprises me is how well he has held up during the times I was traveling with him.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you all know what he is?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

He's very sweet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

firstmice, thanks.

He's a splashed blue who became the founding buck for all my blue tris and splashed meeces.


----------

